# Show off your kids' artwork!



## Bevziibubble

We used to have a thread like this in the toddler section, but since our kids are getting older (and too quickly!) I thought I would start one here too to show off your bigger kids' artwork :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I will start with this one. Holly painted this Stonehenge at school and I absolutely love it. I'm going to get it framed :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly painted the Titanic


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' first piece of artwork when he started school last week. He was so proud of it :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

And last one for now! Holly painted a mug :coffee:


----------



## Kiwiberry

DD2's bumble bee (she was 3, just turned 4) :cloud9:
 

DD1's drawing & coloring


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, lovely! :cloud9: @Kiwiberry


----------



## Bevziibubble

James enjoyed doing painting and stencils at school today :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' collage from school. He said it's a ball, a field and a worm!.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly drew this at school


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's painting


----------



## morri

picspam time xD


  
coronavirus and the history of the universe
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

sailor moon comic


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, they're amazing! Love them all :)


----------



## morri

Bevziibubble said:


> Wow, they're amazing! Love them all :)

thanks :D , she draws better than me xD seriously xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:munch:


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly did this at school. I love it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' artwork from school


----------



## Bevziibubble

James made a collage at school with tissue paper and a buttons


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' painting of rain on a beach


----------



## morri

Sailormoon, earth at night and sunset cityscape (which mayr may not look like her hometown ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely pictures :)


----------



## morri

Bevziibubble said:


> Holly did this at school. I love it!
> View attachment 1088593

gorgeous!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Painting


----------



## Bevziibubble

Colouring dinosaurs


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' dinosaur painting


----------



## Bevziibubble

Made a poppy for Remembrance Day tomorrow ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

The troll that James made at school


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly made this at school today


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' poster showing the uses of water


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## morri




----------



## Bevziibubble

Mount Everest


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' collage of a flower


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We made our own fiddle


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Phantom

Your kids are so artistic Bev! Mine don't bring home art very often. This came home today though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, lovely! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble




----------



## Phantom




----------



## Bevziibubble

That's beautiful!


----------



## Bevziibubble




----------



## Phantom

Leprechaun trap she built with daddy


----------



## Skye75

Haha think I'm going to have trouble with this one later in life.. 6yo Tessa


----------



## Phantom

My 6 year old's


----------



## morri




----------



## Phantom

He was so proud of his bunny. He has autism and struggles with penmanship and drawing. His teacher last year said his drawings were terrible and he is very self conscious because the other kids are "better".


----------



## morri

it is super cute :) i am also autistic and lets say i think my kiddo is better at drawing than I am xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

James made plaster of Paris dinosaurs and then painted them


----------



## Bevziibubble

James painted Mount Everest


----------



## Phantom

Nice job James!


----------



## Phantom

Aria's Bluey


----------



## Bevziibubble




----------



## Phantom

Quinton's cherry blossom tree


----------



## minties

Sophie's art is mainly digital, she likes to draw on her iPad. I don't remember if I have tickers on here, she's 8 now.


----------



## minties

A couple of Emma's weird little clay things, and a picture she drew at preschool today (helicopter monsters).


----------



## Bevziibubble

@minties so lovely to see you here again! How are you? :)


----------



## Phantom

Some sidewalk chalk art


----------



## Phantom

My daughter drew Terry Fox


----------

